# Canadian senator's NATO report accidentally reveals location of U.S. nuclear weapons in Europe



## shockedcanadian (Jul 17, 2019)

Something similar was posted last night but I can't find it.

Nothing but the best and brightest allies of America.  I hope it really was an accident and not something else, I imagine American military, CIA and FBI leaders are fuming.

No wonder our allies don't trust us...

Canadian senator’s NATO report accidentally reveals location of U.S. nuclear weapons in Europe


----------



## cnm (Jul 17, 2019)

What's the problem? So that violates article I of the NPT, it's not as if everyone didn't know the US violates the treaty it wishes to enforce on everyone else. Article VI too. Have you been living in a cave or something?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 17, 2019)

cnm said:


> What's the problem? So that violates article I of the NPT, it's not as if everyone didn't know the US violates the treaty it wishes to enforce on everyone else. Article VI too. Have you been living in a cave or something?



This disclosure was a gift from your Canadian ally.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 17, 2019)

First and foremost, just how in the hell did the location of our systems get into the hands of a lowly Canadian senator????


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 17, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> First and foremost, just how in the hell did the location of our systems get into the hands of a lowly Canadian senator????




They got into our hands because we are a close friend, ally and partner.  In what, I don't know, but we enjoy your efforts.

Just as the Toronto Police and Ontario Police, RCMP are all given special access and "information sharing".  You ever pick up some of Canadian police nefarious tactics along the way.

I know my system very well, the ugly side of abuses against citizens.  America throws its own principles out the window when you side with those who reject your values.  Canada, with the help of the British and other global socialists, has to be the greatest Public Relations machine in the history of mankind.  I mean that.  To be respected and viewed similarly like America with an iota of shared principles is amazing.

We are in fact, what your forefathers left behind and fought for their independence from.  Think about that...


----------



## cnm (Jul 17, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> This disclosure was a gift from your Canadian ally.


It's on Wiki, ffs, that the US has nukes in various countries across Europe, Holland for one. In contravention of Article I of the NPT. Not that you seem to give a fuck about that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 17, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > First and foremost, just how in the hell did the location of our systems get into the hands of a lowly Canadian senator????
> ...



By lowly, I mean it in the same sense as a lowly American Senator.
Everything in the military properly operates off of a simple policy - need to know basis.
Not a U.S. or a Canadian Senator needs to know any operational information about the military at all. None.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 17, 2019)

cnm said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > This disclosure was a gift from your Canadian ally.
> ...




This made news for a reason.  Not that you seem to care.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 17, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




This is again, where Americans don't understand our system.  We are a caste system.  If you are in the upper caste, you do what you want without accountability.  Covert apparatus and politicians primarily make up this class.  We have been relying on U.S jobs and subsidies for decades.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 17, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



 Not a good thing to rely on anymore.
 America is no longer a Democratic Republic.
That began to wither away in the late 1970's. 
We are a Plutocratic Corporatocracy disguised as a Republic.
 Everything in this country is owned by corporations.


----------



## cnm (Jul 17, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> This made news for a reason. Not that you seem to care.


A shout of 'The emperor has no clothes' makes news, even though everyone knows it.

How come you don't care the US violates Articles I and VI of the NPT while insisting other countries uphold the treaty?

What happened to your principles?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 17, 2019)

cnm said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > This made news for a reason. Not that you seem to care.
> ...




First, I don't know the details of which you speak.
Second, America has been the single greatest peacekeeper in the history of mankind.  Not perfect, but I would argue you have sacrificed more in terms of lives, costs


cnm said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > This made news for a reason. Not that you seem to care.
> ...



First, I know nothing about what you're speaking of, I'm not a military expert.

Second, America has been the greatest force of good and global peace in the history of the world.  Sacrificing countless financial burden and lives for collective peace on the planet.  Even when they were the sole Super Power and could have invaded countless enemies for conquest, they didn't.

Third, and this is important; America has not harmed me, stripped me of my dignity or violated my rights of me or my family, Covert Canadian police have, for their own selfish, perverted, sadistic purposes.  It's really unfortunate that American police don't understand our system of policing.  It's a backhand to America and all humane principles.


----------



## cnm (Jul 21, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> Second, America has been the single greatest peacekeeper in the history of mankind.


Well you can assert that, I don't see any argument to support it.


----------



## cnm (Jul 21, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> Even when they were the sole Super Power and could have invaded countless enemies for conquest, they didn't.


I guess even they learnt the lesson of Vietnam, Korea didn't make a sufficient impression.


----------



## cnm (Jul 21, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> First, I don't know the details of which you speak.



* Article I*
_ 
 Each nuclear-weapon State Party to the Treaty undertakes not to transfer to any recipient whatsoever nuclear weapons or other nuclear explosive devices or control over such weapons or explosive devices directly, or indirectly; and not in any way to assist, encourage, or induce any non-nuclear-weapon State to manufacture or otherwise acquire nuclear weapons or other nuclear explosive devices, or control over such weapons or explosive devices.


*‘Those silly things are still there’: US nukes stored in Netherlands *

 Around 22 US nuclear weapons are still being stored in the Netherlands, former Dutch Prime Minister Ruud Lubbers told Dutch TV. WikiLeaks had previously leaked information that US missiles were being kept there as late as 2009. 
 Lubbers, who was President of the Netherlands from 1982 to 1994, said the nuclear weapons were kept underground in purpose-built strongrooms at the Volkel airbase in Brabant. 

“I would never have thought those silly things would still be there in 2013,” he said in an interview for a documentary on National Geographic. He added that to his understanding of “military thinking,” keeping the missiles there was “absolutely pointless.”

The Dutch military has so far refrained from commenting on the former Prime Minister’s remarks, though the presence of nuclear weapons on Dutch soil had long been suspected. WikiLeaks confirmed their existence in 2009 when it published thousands of US diplomatic cables on its whistleblowing site. A 2007 report included in the leak said US nuclear weapons had been stored in a vault underneath the Volkel airbase since the 1960s, the era of the Cuban missile crisis. 

The leaks suggested that some 200 bombs were being stored across Europe in Belgium, Germany Turkey and the Netherlands
https://www.rt.com/


*Article VI*

Each of the Parties to the Treaty undertakes to pursue negotiations in good faith on effective measures relating to cessation of the nuclear arms race at an early date and to nuclear disarmament, and on a treaty on general and complete disarmament under strict and effective international control.
https://www.un.org


The *New Agenda Coalition* (*NAC*), composed of Brazil, Egypt, Ireland, Mexico, New Zealand and South Africa, is a geographically dispersed group of middle power countries seeking to build an international consensus to make progress on nuclear disarmament, as legally called for in the nuclear NPT.
The group was formed in response to the North-South divide that stymied talks on nuclear disarmament and non-proliferation within the framework of the NPT. Non-nuclear weapon states believed that not enough progress was being made on disarmament to have warranted the Indefinite Extension of the treaty in 1995, and that the nuclear weapons states were not fulfilling their legal responsibilities towards disarmament, as outlined by Article VI of the NPT.

The NAC was officially launched in Dublin in June 1998, with a Joint Declaration [1] by the Ministers for Foreign Affairs of Brazil, Egypt, Ireland, Mexico, New Zealand, South Africa, Sweden, and Slovenia, the latter two of which subsequently left the Coalition.[1]
https://en.wikipedia.org_​


----------

